# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Hack] we need to work together

## the1domo

hello I have working bypass for the anti cheat hello I have working bypass for the anti cheat and keep it up to date and really said every patch if people start sharing information about this game publicly offsets exploits or even classes and really nice if someone would release the struts and classes to the game I need its out there we just need to work together inside of this dread please post your research Or bot publicly and I will happily give by bypass Plus updates

my archeage archive
Index of /archeage


in a minimum of five people post different research or publicly released source code or anything to help this would be great and I will release my bypass

----------


## the1domo

please stop PM me asking for private release it will not be released privately it will however once the community starts working together
i understand why people want things to be private it's all about money 
but I would rather see a good game having a good Hacking community everybody working together I mean if people work together we can find some amazing stuff

----------


## Xafi_AA

I did a teleport hack,also i have a pointer to target name it but not with base addresses, I did a scan to x target but i had stop it because was doing multi level pointer of ten. I need more tips to find base addresses because i am new in this work with memory and assembler.

----------


## the1domo

talking about it's all good what I am trying to get the community to start sharing information with each other

----------


## Xafi_AA

The problem here is people is waiting to take information and use it to purpose personal, there is people earn money with their own bots and hacks, if we release all our information then we lose our business so i think we need do a little circle to we can doing our business together. i have hopeless you are understanding me.

----------


## the1domo

i understand you but I don't care about money I'd rather see the game have a good Hacking community and people share information I am going to reverse this entire game and I will build an open sore spot that will kill all of your money making opportunities so it's better to join me now or the lose money later

----------


## Xafi_AA

I am not earning money xD i am novice but i can't contribute because i haven't information, I was explaining as is people

----------


## the1domo

that's cool I'm sorry for being rude if I have anything to say about this community I will happily leave the community in a direction that is open source and everybody has fun and has the ability to learn

----------


## Vysse

I'd be happy to release some cool stuff but have no bypass to test anything.

----------


## archlord12345

same here ( i need the bypass), i like finding and trying stuff. I did find quite a few thing back in ffxiv , and i also know lua c++ csharp programming

.

----------


## CerebralLolzy

Honestly, I'd love to tear into this game, but I don't have a bypass. If you want help with things you'll need to help us. Help us help you :P
I don't have any knowledge with anti-cheats, but I am very interested in learning about it. I'm fantastic with packet editing/sniffing, and C#/C++.

----------


## KefkaBot

I like this idea. I'll be contributing to and updating the CT that is included in the index.

There is enough room for a lot of bots on the market still. Right now there isn't that many for Archeage.

----------


## the1domo

HackShield ByPass Tool is free for 4 days
http://nightz.co/dl/GTBClient.exe
for now until later today you can login with any user you want
this will allow you to use the most up to date bypass

anybody who contributed to the ArcheAge section on http://nightz.co/forums/ will receive a free year on the bypass and the title contributor

----------


## Rudkulph

> i understand you but I don't care about money I'd rather see the game have a good Hacking community and people share information I am going to reverse this entire game and I will build an open sore spot that will kill all of your money making opportunities so it's better to join me now or the lose money later


If you don't care about the money why are you selling the bypass on the other thread?

----------


## DeMoN

he is/was selling it here....and Domo thank you...

virus total scan 2/54 prob false positive.... https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/9...is/1414097434/

----------


## the1domo

if you read I even stated I'll give it away for free to anyone who contributes and I don't care about the money how would I do care about is the community working together and this incentive

----------


## Rudkulph

Alright, I'm just making sure you're heart is at the right place  :Wink:

----------


## sullx

> Alright, I'm just making sure you're heart is at the right place


First off, domo's heart is in the right place, but that doesn't require giving away a bypass publicly. We've worked hard on it, and it would be a shame for it to be abused and end up being patched! We are trying to encourage anyone who wants to contribute, whether a novice or an expert to do so by taking away what is a large hurdle for most people (the AC). 

So if you're at all interested in contributing, give it ago, and we hope to see you around!

----------


## CerebralLolzy

Thank you Domo, I'm genuinely surprised you didn't take the greedy route. This contribution definitely won't be in vain.

----------


## Midnightorder

I like the idea with the whole community working together. 
I am totaly new to this and want to contribute anything I can.

I am trying to create a "Speed hack" that auto slows if people are within a x amount of range. 

But the idea seems to be easier than making it :P

----------


## kuistooshirt

Problemo! Hey guys im new to these forums, been working solo for a while now! Im wondering if its possible to be gold wich .dll SPECIFIC FILES I NEED to add to my sys32 and syswow64 folders to be able to run the damn Bypass! Everytime I try to open the Bypass I get an error saying: The application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b). Click OK to close the application. 

Sooooooo, I have msvcr120.dll and such, this is the only program I've ever had issues to open, SO im wondering if anyone can enlighten me to wich .dll FILES I NEED to run the bypass, Please help me out on this one guys, I got some pretty good shit comming up once I get this bypass!

----------


## Vysse

Been having launch issues myself. Working to resolve them but sadly I don't have much free time.

----------

